# Old Nesting Screwdrivers



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My father is 97 years old. I recently inherited two small boxes of hand tools from him. It is an amazing feeling to handle these tools that I remember using so often myself 40-some years ago in my dad's little basement workshop.

My plan is to give most of these tools to my mechanically inclined son on his 11th birthday.

Among the tools are these brass-handled nesting screwdrivers:



























When it is assembled, it is about 3 1/2" long.

Is anyone familiar wtih these? I see some similar sets on ebay. Some have four pieces and some nest into the handle of a small hammer. I think these are pretty interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool pass along tools. happy holidays , don s.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

We had 2 or 3 of these including the hammer when I was growing up. My mom had one on her sew2ing machine and another was kept for tightening up glasses. They were the only way to keep from losing small screw drivers. I think one was in the milk barn for working on pulsators.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I don't know much about them, but my dad had at least several parts of one, not a complete one. In my youth I always wondered about the hole with the threads inside. Later on I bought him a brass magnifier with screwdrivers in the handle. Nowadays it seems they all have some sort of hammer head to fit into.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the interesting insights.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have seen these and I think they're cool. Kind of things Dr. Gadget would have in his trench coat pocket


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a set of these but they are not brass. I think they are some kind of stainless steel. They have the hammer. My mother-in-law had them. She was a collector and liked to go to auctions. Really don't know how or where she got them. They hang on the wall with like objects in our house today.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

My mother also had a set for her sewing machine. Looked like the one you have. I believe it was given with her new Brother sewing machine in the early to mid sixies. Not sure if it was from the company or from the salesman.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

My Dad had exactly the same nesting brass screwdrivers. Don't know what happened to them when he passed away. I always thought they were kinda neat. Looking back, I remember all kinds of tools (and other things) that were fairly common when I was a kid in the 40's and 50's that I wish I still had, just for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a set like that around here somewhere…

*Very Nice & handy to have around…* .... now, if I could only "FIND" it… oh well…  LOL


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> My Dad had exactly the same nesting brass screwdrivers. Don t know what happened to them when he passed away. I always thought they were kinda neat. Looking back, I remember all kinds of tools (and other things) that were fairly common when I was a kid in the 40 s and 50 s that I wish I still had, just for nostalgia s sake.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Unfortunately, I think most of us feel that way. Most of my dad's hand tools were not top of the line, but… well, you know.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

My dad had a set like that, and I have one too, though I use it seldom. I also had the hammer that was a companion to the screwdrivers, but it was a pain to use. One or two blows, and the hammer head would start to unscrew itself. Cut, but not very practical.


----------

